# Old Hifonics Zeus



## kwill (Aug 24, 2019)

I have an old 5 channel Hifonics Zeus Z8000 in good shape. This thing is huge and heavy. Anyone know if these were made back when Hifonics was still making quality stuff (per- Maxxsonics days)? I'm trying to determine if it's worth keeping and integrating into a future system or if it's disposable junk like many newer amps.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

It is a Maxxsonics amp manufactured overseas, not Zed produced.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

That's a pretty old amp . Inherently nothing wrong with it. It is large with a lower power density than more modern amps. But, if you have the space why not.

My only concern would be the condition of the large electrolytic capacitors inside it. The dielectric fluid inside the capacitors tends to dry out, especially if the amp has been used most of its lifetime. I may consider replacing the capacitors before installing this into a new build.

Ge0


----------



## kwill (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks guys. In fact, the amp has very little use. It was used for a few months around 2002-2003, then been in storage since.


----------

